# Gechi @ Webbit 2004 - Call for Relatori

## OKreZ

Ciao a tutti, come coordinatore tra il Gechi e Webbit 2004 invito tutti a visitare www.webbitcon.org. Uno degli obiettivi principali del Gechi e' quello di far conoscere Gentoo Linux in Italia e Svizzera italiana partecipando in maniera attiva alle principali manifestazioni riguardanti il mondo Linux. Webbit e' una grande manifestazione a tema ICT (Information & Communication Technology), in cui Linux e' senza dubbio uno dei protagonisti. Il Gechi sara' presente piu' che mai a tale manifestazione, che tra le tante cose prevede la possibilita' di tenere talk di 50 minuti su uno specifico tema proposto e sviluppato dal relatore (maggiori info al link sopra): in questo senso invito tutti coloro che fossero interessati a proporre, ma soprattutto a proporSI come relatori di qualche talk, a postare a riguardo. Ovviamente invito tutti a partecipare al Webbit  :Very Happy:  Saluti  :Wink: 

----------

## OKreZ

Hem, in effetti non sono stato chiarissimo. L'idea e' quella di organizzare dei talk a tema Gentoo Linux, esempio: "Panoramica generale su Gentoo Linux", "Portage & emerge", etc... alcuni ci sono gia' (Peach, MyZelF che potrebbero postare riguardo il tema che svilupperanno e in che modo, cosi' magari chi non ha idea di cosa si stia parlando ha qualche spiegazione in piu'...). Essendo il termine massimo per la presentazione del relatore e relativo/i talk presso l'organizzazione webbit (tramite www.webbitcon.org, call for participation) fissata per il 30 gennaio, il mio voleva essere un Call for Relatori per cercare di trovarne in tempo breve almeno altri due o tre interessati a preparare un talk sulla propria esperienza con Gentoo Linux

----------

## shev

[nota di servizio]Lo so, i topic sticky cominciano ad essere parecchi, ma questo resterà sticky per poco e i due topic sul sito del gechi presto verranno eliminati dai topic sticky[/nota di servizio]

Aggiungo un'altro dettaglio: non siate timidi, proponetevi pure come relatori. Chi vorrà potrà essere affiancato nella sua relazione da alcuni Gechi, che lo supporteranno in caso di domande e dubbi. E' la vostra grande occasione per mettervi in mostra  :Wink: 

----------

## doom.it

(rispondo anche per movimentare un po il topic)

Io sono disponibile in caso di assoluta EMERGEnza... e solo se affiancato almeno da Shev e possibilmente da cerri  :Smile: 

In ogni altro caso mi offro come affiancatore.

----------

## OKreZ

bravo doom  :Smile:  comunque proporre e tenere un talk non e' mica nulla di trascendentale, non sono richieste mica chissa' quali competenze tecniche... credo che qualunque Gentoo User possa parlare della propria esperienza con Gentoo, e comunque un Gechi d'appoggio sara' sicuramente disponibile sia durante il talk sia da ora in poi per la preparazione

----------

## shev

Non l'ho specificato ma è ovvio che sono disponibile ad affiancare i relatori  :Wink: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

>  alcuni ci sono gia' (Peach, MyZelF che potrebbero postare riguardo il tema che svilupperanno e in che modo, cosi' magari chi non ha idea di cosa si stia parlando ha qualche spiegazione in piu'...).

 

Io riproporrò il talk che ho tenuto al GDay, "Introduzione a Gentoo Linux", riveduto, aggiornato e ampliato. Presenterò gli aspetti fondamentali di Gentoo e Portage. A seguire sessione di Q&A.

----------

## randomaze

Io dubito che portò essere al webbit, forse sabato ma dirlo con 5 mesi di anticipo la vedo ardua.

Sono tuttavia disponibile ad aiutare la preparazione dei talk (magari non quello per gimp... a parte il resize non so farci molto altro  :Razz:  )

----------

## nolith

interessate, non credo di aver nulla da dire nel talk, ma se trovo qualcuo che parte da Firenze quasi quasi quest'anno vengo.

chiudo scusa se ho perso qualche 'n' nella frase ma mi si sta rompendo la tastiera del portatile.

Ciao

----------

## xlyz

 *Shev wrote:*   

> [nota di servizio]Lo so, i topic sticky cominciano ad essere parecchi, ma questo resterà sticky per poco e i due topic sul sito del gechi presto verranno eliminati dai topic sticky[/nota di servizio]

 

ti voglio bene   :Cool: 

----------

## m.mascherpa

io lo fare volentieri, anzi mi prenoto già da ora per il webbit successivo,

purtroppo per questa edizione la tesi ha la precedenza e non avrei

tempo di preparare a dovere materiale e contenuti.

Spero almeno di trovare un paio di giorni per venire a

salutare e conoscere tutti  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *m.mascherpa wrote:*   

> Spero almeno di trovare un paio di giorni per venire a salutare e conoscere tutti 

 

Non deve essere una speranza, ma una certezza. Ti vogliamo a webbit assolutamente  :Very Happy: 

----------

## OKreZ

 *m.mascherpa wrote:*   

> purtroppo per questa edizione la tesi ha la precedenza

 

tema della tesi ? se ha qualcosa a che fare con ICT potresti proporre la tua tesi come talk  :Smile: 

----------

## silian87

E' l'evento che aspettavo da tempo, e niente al mondo mi impedira' di venirci!!!!!

----------

## anborn

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> tema della tesi ? se ha qualcosa a che fare con ICT potresti proporre la tua tesi come talk 

 

..Ora che ci penso.. anch'io devo fare la tesi (di Bachelor.. non un lavorone..) in sto periodo.. però.. potrei FORSE farne il talk al webbit...

La mia tesi (titolo ufficiale ancora latitante) é un lavoro di paragone e analisi tra piattaforme di e-learning, e l'obiettivo é quello di trovarne una Open Source alternativa a WebCT (di cui, forse, avrete sentito parlare.. é commerciale, e costa l'Ira Déi...).

Non so, però, in quanto il termine di consegna é il 7 Maggio (giorno di Webbit) e quindi, come tempi, ci starei... tuttavia... non so quale sarà il risultato... Non so, per esempio, se riuscirò a trovare effettivamente una valida soluzione Open Source...  :Confused: 

Voi che siete più esperti del settore Talk.. cosa dite? é fattibile?

Anb

----------

## OKreZ

Principalmente ci sono due criteri sui quali si baseranno per selezionare i talk che potranno tenersi al webbit:

1 - il target del talk: piccoli imprenditori, manager, tecnici del settore che potrebbero essere interessati ad adottare lo strumento che viene proposto nel talk

2 - il tema del talk: originale, "mai visto", che riguardi novita' assolute che difficilmente si trovano in altre manifestazioni

Se una delle due ipotesi e' verificata, e' molto probabile che il talk venga accettato

 *anborn wrote:*   

> La mia tesi (titolo ufficiale ancora latitante) é un lavoro di paragone e analisi tra piattaforme di e-learning, e l'obiettivo é quello di trovarne una Open Source alternativa a WebCT (di cui, forse, avrete sentito parlare.. é commerciale, e costa l'Ira Déi...).
> 
> [...]
> 
> Voi che siete più esperti del settore Talk.. cosa dite? é fattibile?

 

Secondo me fattibilissimo: una piattaforma opensource in alternativa a tutte quelle commerciali esistenti, e' una cosa attuale, a tema opensource, vantaggiosa e "mai vista"...

----------

## m.mascherpa

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

>  *m.mascherpa wrote:*   purtroppo per questa edizione la tesi ha la precedenza 
> 
> tema della tesi ? se ha qualcosa a che fare con ICT potresti proporre la tua tesi come talk 

 

ha attinenza eccome.

la mia tesi consiste nella creazione di un modello

di riferimento per la valutazione dell'introduzione

del software open source in ambito aziendale..

quello che mi manca in questo momento è però

la certezza di avere tempo di preparare un discorso

riassuntivo dei concetti espressi..

.. senza contare la tensione per l'ultimo esame ed

il completamento della tesi.

con ogni probabilità però credo di poter esporre

le mie ricerche in una occasione futura.

----------

## xlyz

 *m.mascherpa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ha attinenza eccome.
> 
> la mia tesi consiste nella creazione di un modello
> ...

 

immagino che tu abbia già recuperato la "guida" pubblicata  dal governo tedesco l'anno scorso?

ci avevo dato una scorsa veloce ma mi era sembrato ben fatta, sia da un punto di vista tecnico che organizzativo e di change management

----------

## anborn

/me perplesso e pensieroso...

Mumble mumble.. non sono sicuro di riuscire a farlo.. soprattutto perché non ho ancora iniziato e seriamente, non so cosa ne verrà fuori...

Preferisco anch'io, a dirla tutta, tenerla in frigo per la prossima occasione (al più tardi al LinuxDay 2005  :Wink:  ).

Sorry.. ma, sul serio.. non penso di riuscire a farlo..

Anb

----------

## m.mascherpa

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> immagino che tu abbia già recuperato la "guida" pubblicata  dal governo tedesco l'anno scorso?
> 
> ci avevo dato una scorsa veloce ma mi era sembrato ben fatta, sia da un punto di vista tecnico che organizzativo e di change management

 

sì grazie  :Smile: 

mi sono rovinato gli occhi su google per giorni interi.

anche se in realtà la mia tesi ha un soggetto più economico

che tecnico-informatico.

----------

## jcode

Vedo che c'è anche un appuntamento x giugno a Milano...

Mi presento, mi chiamo Matteo e sono iscritto alla laurea specialistica in Informatica ( mi sono laureato ad Ottobre 2003 ). Mi occupo principalmente di programmazione in Java e tecnologie per il web.

Uso gentoo da circa un anno e l'idea di presentare o affiancare un relatore in un  talk non mi dispiacerebbe.

Da quanto ho capito voi state parlando della data di Padova, per me difficilmente raggiungibile sia per distanza che per problemi monetari.

Se siete presenti anche a Milano potrei pensare a qualche talk, discutendone prima con gli organizzatori.

Cmq penso che da ora incomincerò a partecipare più attivamente!

Ciao

----------

## OKreZ

 *jcode wrote:*   

> Mi presento, mi chiamo Matteo

 Benvenuto ! sono contento che il tuo primo post sia stato in questo thread  :Smile: 

 *jcode wrote:*   

> Da quanto ho capito voi state parlando della data di Padova

 Esatto

 *jcode wrote:*   

> Se siete presenti anche a Milano potrei pensare a qualche talk, discutendone prima con gli organizzatori.

 Credo proprio che saremo presenti  :Smile: 

----------

## jcode

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> Credo proprio che saremo presenti 

 

Perfetto! Sarei contentodi dare una mano... Devo essere sincero, non ho mai partecipato al webbit quindi non so a che target è rivolto. Parlando comunque di gentoo sarei disponibile a parlare di aspetti legati a questa fantastica distro: cercherò di pensare a qualche argomento non comune come emerge/portage ma se servisse non mi tiro indietro. 

Per quanto riguarda un talk di carattere particolare potrei proporre, parlando di web, il lavoro di tesi mio e di altre persone con le quali abbiamo sviluppato un motore di ricerca sperimentale. Il progetto è molto grosso comprende la fase di crawl, di indexing e di query. Progetto in parte già Open Source. Potrei forse chiedere anche all'altro tesista mio amico se è interessato a partecipare. 

Il tutto dipende se a voi interessa!

----------

## ldegiorgi

Ciao, se vi può interessare mi potrei proporre come relatore su tutte quelle problematiche di convivenza tra Linux e Windows dal punto di vista dell'utente finale, per esempio:

- Installazione di Gentoo Linux affiancato ad una partizione Win2000/XP con conseguente ridimensionamento della stessa

- Mount della partizione NTFS, compilazione del Kernel per caricare gli opportuni driver

- Cenni sull'utilizzo di samba per effettuare lo share di directory e la stampa via CUPS

- Caricamento del modulo NTFS.sys per avere l'accesso in scrittura alla poartizoione NTFS (da verificare!!)

- Installazione ed utilizzo di Microsoft Office su Linux utilizzando Wine/Codeweavers

- Installazione di VMWare per le altre applicazioni Windows-only non ancora supportate da Wine.

- Altre ed eventuali (avendo tempo e modo)

Che ne pensate?

Ciao

Luca

----------

## OKreZ

 *jcode wrote:*   

> [...] non ho mai partecipato al webbit quindi non so a che target è rivolto. [...] Il tutto dipende se a voi interessa!

 

 *ldegiorgi wrote:*   

> Ciao, se vi può interessare [...] Che ne pensate?

 

Le risposte alle vostre domande qui  :Smile: 

attenzione che il termine massimo e' il 30 gennaio >> link

----------

## ldegiorgi

Avendo letto con attenzione i requisiti per la presentazione al Webbit mi sembra che ci siamo. Quindi come si procede? Come ci si organizza per rispettare la data del 30/01?

Sono tutt'orecchi.

Luca

----------

## OKreZ

 *ldegiorgi wrote:*   

> Avendo letto con attenzione i requisiti per la presentazione al Webbit mi sembra che ci siamo. Quindi come si procede? Come ci si organizza per rispettare la data del 30/01?
> 
> Sono tutt'orecchi.
> 
> Luca

 e' una cosa che va gestita singolarmente, cioe' ogni relatore si deve iscrivere e compilare il call for relatori entro il 30 gennaio al link di cui sopra

----------

## shev

Aggiungo un piccolo dettaglio: ogni relatore deve iscriversi da sè, ma poi visto che saremo presenti come associazione, Gechi appunto (ossia comunità gentoo italiana), ci organizzeremo insieme e collaboreremo tra di noi alla preparazione dell'evento e alla successiva partecipazione.

Esiste un'apposita ML dell'associazione in cui discutiamo di queste cose e organizziamo l'evento.

Quindi non preoccupatevi che non sarete abbandonati a voi stessi  :Very Happy: 

Se siete interessati fate riferimento a questo topic.

p.s. per i nuovi: Benvenuti tra noi  :Wink: 

----------

## alexerre

[ot] per una nano secondo  :Smile:  --> Matteo parli di UBI?[/ot]

raga io mi posso prenotare per l'anno prossimo? Sto svolgendo un lavoro di ricerca sulla sicurezza wireless (autenticazione del client, RADIUS ipsec) su piattaforme Linux powered by gentoo...Il lavoro è molto in erba quindi è prematuro parlarne quest'anno...

Cercerò di esserci all'edizione di quest'anno (anche x me molto interessante la data di milano)

ciao

----------

## ldegiorgi

Ciao a tutti,

ho compilato la form per partecipare al Webbit'04 come da mio precedente post.

Dopo essermi inscritto al ML del Gechi ho indicato il Gechi stesso come User Group di riferimento.

Qualcuno ha idea dei tempi di risposta alle domande inviate? Giusto per regolarsi....

Ciao a tutti.

Luca

----------

## OKreZ

verso meta' febbraio verranno contattati relatori, associazioni e usergroups per l'accettazione

----------

## jcode

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> [ot] per una nano secondo  --> Matteo parli di UBI?[/ot]

 

 :Shocked:  Yes i am!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Mi hai sorpreseo, ci conosciamo?

Ho parlato con una delle menti di UBI, il mio amico, e anche lui è interassato. Venerdì ci troviamo per una cena informatica con i nostri relatori/ricercatori e sicuramente il discorso cadrà anche su questo argomento... spero al più presto di compilare il form e di avere buone notizie!

----------

## lcars

Salve a tutti!   :Very Happy: 

Volevo solo segnalarvi che (sempre che venga accettato l'abstract   :Wink:  ) saro' anch'io dei vostri l'8 maggio il titolo (provvisorio) del mio intervento e':

Gentoo Linux: Tecniche di amministrazione centralizzata per installazioni multiple

in pratica descrivero' come e' implementata l'amministrazione e gestione centralizzata di Gentoo sulle workstation della rete dipartimentale del Dipartimento di Fisica dell'Universita' di Trieste, perche' e stata scelta Gentoo, i suoi vantaggi, relative problematiche etc etc etc   :Wink: 

Bye

----------

## shev

 *lcars wrote:*   

> Volevo solo segnalarvi che (sempre che venga accettato l'abstract   ) saro' anch'io dei vostri l'8 maggio

 

Ci terrei a precisare una cosa per chi non la sapesse: nonostante appaia come "n00b" qui sul forum, lcars è uno dei tre sviluppatori italiani presenti nel team Gentoo, non un "n00b" qualunque  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ci terrei a precisare una cosa per chi non la sapesse: nonostante appaia come "n00b" qui sul forum, lcars è uno dei tre sviluppatori italiani presenti nel team Gentoo, non un "n00b" qualunque 

 

[OT]Spero che nessuno si basi a giudicare su quella stupida scritta[/OT]

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [OT]Spero che nessuno si basi a giudicare su quella stupida scritta[/OT]

 

 :Laughing:  Ovviamente!   :Laughing: 

Era solo un modo come un altro per far notare che avremo anche uno degli sviluppatori ufficiali tra di noi a webbit. Un motivo in più per non mancare  :Wink: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [OT]Spero che nessuno si basi a giudicare su quella stupida scritta[/OT]

 

C'è una divertente discussione a questo proposito in Off the Wall... tra le altre cose, un post recita:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...Well, we all know that veterans are just the guys who don't know where the search button is 
> 
> 

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## OKreZ

 *lcars wrote:*   

> [...]il titolo (provvisorio) del mio intervento e':
> 
> Gentoo Linux: Tecniche di amministrazione centralizzata per installazioni multiple
> 
> in pratica descrivero' come e' implementata l'amministrazione e gestione centralizzata di Gentoo sulle workstation della rete dipartimentale del Dipartimento di Fisica dell'Universita' di Trieste, perche' e stata scelta Gentoo, i suoi vantaggi, relative problematiche etc etc etc  
> ...

 

Dire interessante e' dir poco !!!

----------

## OKreZ

Allora, ci sarebbe un seminario che non ha ancora un relatore: Gentoo Mail Server spam-free && virus-free. In breve, in 50 minuti usando pacchetti precompilati fare vedere come si implementa in gentoo un server di posta spam-free e virus-free; in pratica l'oggetto principale e' far vedere come si compie un'installazione gentoo con i pacchetti precompilati e con l'occasione preparare un mail server con le caratteristiche sopra citate... chi sarebbe interessato a farlo ?

----------

## cerri

Serve una mano?  :Smile: 

Tra l'altro: ma qui si parla solo di Padova o anche di altre date?

----------

## MyZelF

 *cerri wrote:*   

> ma qui si parla solo di Padova o anche di altre date?

 

Per ora si parla di Padova. Ma Milano e Bari non sono escluse, anzi...  :Smile: 

Bentornato cerri...! ma dove ti eri perso?

----------

## OKreZ

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Serve una mano? 

 

E lo chiedi ?  :Very Happy:  vedi di prepararti per il talk sul server di posta  :Wink:  (attenzione, mancano pochi giorni alla chiusura del call 4 relatori)

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Serve una mano? 

 

Granderrimo, corri sul sito di webbit a sottoscrivere il tuo call for relatori!  :Very Happy: 

/me che si associa al "bentornato cerri" che si leva dalla folla festosa. 

p.s.: tra l'altro tornato più cattivo che mai come ho potuto constatare da un paio di topic  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Bentornato cerri...! ma dove ti eri perso?

 

Nei meandri dei casini...  :Smile:  Forse tutto si è risolto per il meglio  :Razz: 

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> E lo chiedi ?  vedi di prepararti per il talk sul server di posta  (attenzione, mancano pochi giorni alla chiusura del call 4 relatori)

 

Qualche hint? E' la prima volta che farei da relatore...

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Granderrimo, corri sul sito di webbit a sottoscrivere il tuo call for relatori! 

 

Beh ma prima pensavo di decidere eventualmente il talk...  :Wink: 

 *Shev wrote:*   

> /me che si associa al "bentornato cerri" che si leva dalla folla festosa.

 

Addirittura... sono commosso...  :Embarassed: 

 *Shev wrote:*   

> p.s.: tra l'altro tornato più cattivo che mai come ho potuto constatare da un paio di topic 

 

ZITTO TU! MAHUHUAAHUHUA  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## OKreZ

Piccolo riassunto dei seminari:

- MyZelF: Presentazione Gentoo (e portage/emerge base)

- fabioFVZ: Advanced portage/emerge (e direi anche gentoolkit)

- Peach: Gimp 2.0 (collegabile a Gentoo col fatto di poter emergere su piu' slot)

- lcars: Tecniche di amministrazione centralizzata per installazioni multiple

- XYZ (cerri ?  :Smile: ): Mailserver spam-free/virus-free (e' ottimo per concludere con un esempio pratico tutto cio' di cui sopra)

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Qualche hint? E' la prima volta che farei da relatore...

 

come leggi qualche post sopra, non servono requisiti particolari, basta prepararsi per parlare 50 minuti di Gentoo... non credo ti riuscirebbe difficile  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

Bene, mi piace.

Una sola cosa: fare un mail server con quelle caratteristiche con gentoo... significa che gli devo spiegare 4 emerge!!!  :Very Happy: 

No, dai, è ok si può fare. Anche perchè per lavoro l'ho già fatto, non su gentoo, ma "fa i stess" (TM di chi so io).

Unica cosa: LUNGI da me parlare al posto di xlyz... se è un suo talk, io non lo tocco!  :Razz: 

----------

## xlyz

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Unica cosa: LUNGI da me parlare al posto di xlyz... se è un suo talk, io non lo tocco! 

 

fai pure

ringrazio OKrez per la fiducia, ma non mi sembra di essermi fatto avanti per un talk

magari un'altra volta

----------

## shev

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> - XYZ (cerri ? ): Mailserver spam-free/virus-free

 

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Unica cosa: LUNGI da me parlare al posto di xlyz... se è un suo talk, io non lo tocco! 

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Tornando seri, se vuoi iscriviti alla ML del Gechi, si dovrebbero fare i preparativi per webbit in tale ML, quindi per aiuto, supporto o semplice informazione puoi appoggiarti ad essa. L'indirizzo per iscriverti lo trovi qui

----------

## cerri

Bene. Mi sono iscritto alla ML, ora mi iscrivo pure come relatore... e che DIO me la mandi buona...  :Razz: 

----------

## OKreZ

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Una sola cosa: fare un mail server con quelle caratteristiche con gentoo... significa che gli devo spiegare 4 emerge!!! 

 Vero  :Very Happy:  secondo me comunque l'obiettivo principale del talk e' di fare una dimostrazione pratica di installazione gentoo "veloce" (usando cioe' i precompilati)

----------

## xlyz

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   Unica cosa: LUNGI da me parlare al posto di xlyz... se è un suo talk, io non lo tocco!  
> 
>  
> 
> Tornando seri [...snip]

 

questa non l'ho capita. me la spieghi?

----------

## shev

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> questa non l'ho capita. me la spieghi?

 

Bhe, ridevo perchè ho preso quella di cerri sul "non voglio sottrarre a xlyz il talk" come una battuta simpatica, giocata sull'assonanza tra XYZ indicato da OKreZ come ralatore, tipico modo per indicare un nome generico (come pinco pallino, tizio, caio) e il tuo nick xLyz.

Sono stato troppo contorto? Il talk era davvero tuo e XYZ era un errore di battitura? Non c'era da ridere?  :Wink: 

----------

## xlyz

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Sono stato troppo contorto? Il talk era davvero tuo e XYZ era un errore di battitura? Non c'era da ridere? 

 

no, non sei stato contorto

mi sa che sono io che mi sto rinc...endo   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Io sarei disponibile per parlare di ipv6, backup server per una lan windows/linux (samba ecc) e qualcosa sulla sicurezza,eventualmente (ad es. un firewall con shorewall, snort proattivo, o prelude).

Fatemi sapere quanto prima che domani le iscrizioni scadono  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> Io sarei disponibile per parlare [snip]

 

Imho è interessante "backup server per una lan windows/linux (samba ecc)", anche se devi specificarmi meglio cosa intendi e di cosa vorresti parlare. Andrebbe a completare il nostro mini percorso e si inserirebbe nell'ambito aziendale/professionale che webbit pare prediligere. Prova a scrivere la descrizione del talk che manderesti con il modulo di partecipazione, così l'hai già pronto e mi/ci schiarisci le idee  :Wink: 

----------

## OKreZ

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   Io sarei disponibile per parlare [snip] 
> 
> Imho è interessante "backup server per una lan windows/linux (samba ecc)"

 

Sono d'accordo, lo trovo molto interessante ! scrivi in dettaglio, come suggerito da Shev...

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Spiegazione spicciola di cosa intendo IO per backup server:

Un server gentoo che monti samba,sia in userspace, sia nel kernel (smbfs), con due o piu dischi in raid 1, masterizzatore cd/dvd.

Il server ogni notte, tot ore, o quanto si voglia, monta lo share samba come locale, fa un rsync in locale, e smonta lo share. Il backup e' visibile in share samba sulle workstation.

Il server tenta di connettersi ogni X ore a ogni workstation (che il server puo' prendersi da una lista data, o tramite nmblookup sulla sua subnet di rete), e succhiarsi gli share. Questo xche non e' sempre possibile farlo di notte (ad es. se le spengono quando chiude l'ufficio)

Ogni giorno fa un backup incrementale di cosa e' stato fatto il giorno prima, cosi che i 'dipendenti' se fanno qualche cavolata si ritrovano il loro file del giorno prima direttamente in risorse di rete (nella cartella sharata con su il nome share+data...tipo Workstation 1/Backup del 10.2.04/Documenti).

Ogni settimana fa un backup totale delle macchine, ma non incrementale, anche questo visibile sulle macchine dei dipendenti.

Ogni 2/3 settimane scarica il contenuto della settimana precedente e ne fa una/piu immagini iso da masterizzare, messe sullo share samba, o altrimenti le masterizza su un supporto rimovibile direttamente (mi sono state chieste entrambe queste cose una volta su un lavoro per un cliente).

Eventualmente, avvisa un responsabile/amministratore di problemi relativi a macchine spente,share sbagliati,spazio su disco,ecc.

Questo gia l'ho fatto e funziona. Eventualmente lo script che gestisce il tutto potrei metterlo in GPL  e/o sotto il patrocinio dei gechi.

Ditemi se vi piace,se e' fattibile, se interessa.

Ciao, Giovanni.

----------

## OKreZ

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> Spiegazione spicciola di cosa intendo IO per backup server: [...] Ditemi se vi piace,se e' fattibile, se interessa.
> 
> Ciao, Giovanni.

 

Per me e' interessantissimo, compila subito il Call 4 Relatori ! (indica Gechi come Associazione o UserGroup di riferimento)

----------

## shev

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> Per me e' interessantissimo, compila subito il Call 4 Relatori ! (indica Gechi come Associazione o UserGroup di riferimento)

 

Concordo, spero tu sia stato nei tempi con l'iscrizione  :Very Happy: 

Soprattutto iscriviti alla ML dei gechi per l'organizzazione e il coordinamento dell'evento, dovresti trovare il link per farlo qualche post più sopra. Benvenuto nel club  :Wink: 

[nota di servizio]Ho tolto il topic dagli sticky, ormai non serve più essendo scaduto il termine per la presentazione dei talk. L'organizzazione dell'evento a questo punto verrà fatta principalmente sulla ML del gechi. Per eventuali news o avvisi tenete d'occhio il sito gechi.it o il forum, scriveremo tutto lì[/nota di servizio]

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Fatto  :Cool: 

Ecco cosa ho inserito, alla fine, come argomento dello speech:

Samba Backup Server per reti windows e linux

Discussione su come realizzare, con un computer provvisto di un sistema di hard-disk raid1 e unita' di archiviazione rimovibile 

(CDR,DVDR,Nastro,ecc), un server samba / linux per il backup automatico delle condivisioni di una rete windows e salvataggio periodico dei dati sul supporto rimovibile.

- Integrazione delle varie tipologie di windows (98 2000 XP) e risoluzione dei problemi di compatibilita'.

- Gestione del logging e avvisi all'amministratore sullo stato del server

- Backup incrementale giornaliero / totale

- Utilizzo del supporto Bonding (utilizzo di piu' schede di rete) per l'aumento delle prestazioni.

- Backup automatico di dispositivi palmari tramite synce/activesync e irda o bluetooth.

- Un occhio alla sicurezza del sistema

- Eventuale integrazione con un antivirus per la scansione dei file archiviati.

Ho aggiunto delle cose che mi sono venute in mente li' per li ma che mi sembra possano aumentare l'appetibilita' del seminario.

Spero basti un'ora, ma la vedo dura..

..suggerimenti idee e critiche sono sempre ben accette.

----------

## shev

Ma hai segnalato che fai parte del Gechi? Altrimenti sentiamo OKreZ che dice.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

come associazione di riferimento, certo

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Ciao! Se parli di Webb.it di sicuro sei di Padova! Sono un newby e sicuramente ci sarò al WebbIT ma penso esistano tanti utenti molto più bravi di me nel talk. A qualcuno serve aiuto però sono disponibile! La comunità Linux mi ha dato tanto e vorrei ricamnbiare

----------

## Mr.Evolution

........dimenticavo.........sto mettendo insieme un pò di documentazione sul clustering su linux (OpenMosix e Bewulf) per una tesina per l'esame di stato, se ti interessa batto giù qualcosa e te lo mando via e-mail...è solo un'overview...con gentoo

----------

## randomaze

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> come associazione di riferimento, certo

 

Penso che Shev (e non solo  :Wink:  )si aspettasse di vedere la parola gentoo nell'abstract.

Ma magari con un ebuild ad arte sui tuoi script si puó fare in modo di fargli emergere tutto il necessario dalla GRP mentre introduci il problema  :Wink: 

Mr. Evolution, benvenuto. Non vorrei sbagliare ma il termine per le iscrizioni al webbit scadeva oggi...

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Ma per la fanfare c'e' sempre tempo eh  :Razz: 

Posso comunque fare delle integrazioni se quelli del Webb.it approvano la mia richiesta.

ps.  la gente predilige come qualcuno ha detto, i percorsi, sia perche danno alla fine la certificazione, sia perche danno piu un senso di 'completezza' (almeno questo e' quel che ho notato l'anno scorso)

Cips.

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Penso che Shev (e non solo  )si aspettasse di vedere la parola gentoo nell'abstract

 

Veramente volevo proprio sapere se aveva messo il Gechi come associazione di riferimento  :Razz: 

Che poi illustri il suo talk su una bella Gentoo box non lo metto nemmeno in discussione, lo do per scontato. Vero FonderiaDigitale?   :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> Mr. Evolution, benvenuto. Non vorrei sbagliare ma il termine per le iscrizioni al webbit scadeva oggi...

 

Esatto, ormai è tardi per proporre nuovi talk, sarà per la prossima volta  :Wink: 

A webbit cmq non ci saranno solo quelli di Padova, fidati, saremo in parecchi a venire "da fuori"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Penso che Shev (e non solo  )si aspettasse di vedere la parola gentoo nell'abstract 
> 
> Veramente volevo proprio sapere se aveva messo il Gechi come associazione di riferimento 
> 
> Che poi illustri il suo talk su una bella Gentoo box non lo metto nemmeno in discussione, lo do per scontato. Vero FonderiaDigitale?  
> ...

 

Che domande Shev... pensavi che facessi tutto da [citazione casuale]PowerPoint?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Peach

Ciao gechi

sono vivo, ebbene si!  :Cool: 

vengo al sodo dicendo che alla fine sono giunto alla conclusione di portare un solo talk su GIMP dal nome GIMP 2.0 : introduzione professionale alla creatività il cui contenuto è evidenziato dai punti seguenti:

~·~·~·~·~·~·~·~·~·~·~

GIMP su differenti piattaforme ed integrazione nel sistema. WinGIMP (www.wingimp.org) installazione GTK+ 2.x. MacGIMP (www.fink.org) disponibile per l'installazione tramite FINK PROJECT per MacOSX. GIMP nativo in ambiente Linux: GTK+ 2.x più librerie aggiuntive grafiche (configure di libgif, libjpeg, libtiff, pdflibs per lettura pdf, aalibs per gestione formati ascii, etc). Coesistenza delle due versioni di GIMP nello stesso ambiente. First Run: La configurazione e le preferenze prestazionali di GIMP (gimp-cache, risoluzione, etc).

Migliorie essenzialmente dovute all'introduzione delle GTK+ 2.x, miglioria nell'integrazione nel sistema, gestione dei font. Migliorie nel codice programma vero e proprio: Gestione layers, gestione fonts + text layers, gestione path tool (the path to excellence), gestione effetti e controlli sui layers (colore, modifica, etc), aumento e miglioria nei layer-modes, docking dialogs, etc.

Confronto con Photoshop: già possibile? Photoshop e GIMP a confronto sul piano professionale è pensabile? <tabella pro&cons dei due>.

Breve introduzione sui formati file supportati (nota su SVG da e per i path)

Introduzione su interfaccia di lavoro di GIMP 2.0. Dialogs e gestione dell'immagine tramite il menu immagine, Docking dei dialogs e descrizione di alcuni dialogs fondamentali: opzioni tool, palettes, gradients, patterns e relativi editors. Shortcuts e configurabilità.

Strutture Base per lavorare con GIMP 2.0: ridimensionamento e ricampionamento immagine (menù di editing dell'immagine); modifica immagine (crop, select e slices); photo editing e retouching (guide, move tool, fuzzy select, lazo & path tool, paths & channels, layermodes); editing in pochi step? uso di filtri base e di filtri script-fu (tool box -> extra).

Strutture Avanzate per la gestione dell'immagine in GIMP: intro su batch processing e macro scripting; flusso programmativo e introduzione alle strutture di controllo (esempi); linguaggi di programmazione usati (LISP, PERL, PYTHON); accesso alle funzioni di GIMP (PDB, Procedural DataBase); struttura base file di SCRIPT-FU (elementi necessari); accorgimenti

Gif e animazioni: un sostituto per Fireworks o Animation Shop? Gestione layers e organizzazione per l'animazione; metodi di transizione; menu di animazione.

~·~·~·~·~·~·~·~·~·~·~

per quanto riguardano gli ultimi due punti pensavo di approfondirli in una sorta di working session nell'isola...  anche perchè sono decisamente complessi, specie il pen'ultimo, e dubito seriamente di poterne parlare ampliamente, cmq questa decisione è da rimandare visto che cmq dovrei prima vedere quanto spazio mi occupa la dissertazione degli altri.

Inoltre alcuni punti del talk potrebbero subire delle modifiche. 

Se volete proporre degli argomenti da mettere in evidenza messaggiatemi pure, potrei sacrificare giustamente alcune sezioni noiose o di poco rilievo.

regards  :Cool: 

----------

## cerri

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## OKreZ

Spettacolare  :Wink: 

----------

## anborn

...Ora capisco!!

...ecco perché, sui programmi di grafica, ci sono tutte quelle palette, palettine e via dicendo... perché, a questo mondo, esiste Peach che li sa usare tutti!!  :Very Happy: 

Anb

----------

## doom.it

la butto lì...anche per curiosità personale:

è possibile far fare le elaborazioni in parallelo su piu macchine con gimp? tipo lanci un batch su 10.000 immagini su una macchina e il lavoro viene svolto a ritmo di musica sui tuoi 5 PC... ?

----------

## cerri

doom.it, datti una regolata.  :Cool: 

----------

## Swayer

Mi sa che sono un po' in ritardo...

...ma stavo sotto esame!

Se può interessare io sto scrivendo una tesi in economia che si occupa proprio dell'utilizzo di Linux all'interno delle aziende pubbliche e private (TCO e cose simili) ed anche dei differenti modelli di sviluppo aziendali che si stanno venendo a creare (per intenderci quello che intendeva Raymon in "la cattedrale e il bazar")

Personalmente utilizzo Gentoo e si potrebbe inquadrare il tutto nell'ottica del portage e della "ottimizzazione", oltre che sull'OpenSource in generale.

In ogni caso potete anche contattarmi via email su lem@apollo11.us

----------

## shev

 *Swayer wrote:*   

> Personalmente utilizzo Gentoo e si potrebbe inquadrare il tutto nell'ottica del portage e della "ottimizzazione", oltre che sull'OpenSource in generale.
> 
> In ogni caso potete anche contattarmi via email su lem@apollo11.us

 

Purtroppo arrivi tardi, le iscrizioni per i talk sono chiuse (non le nostre, proprio quelle di webbit). Cmq per la prossima tappa o al prossimo webbit potresti tornare utile, grazie cmq dell'offerta  :Wink: 

Per questa volta non ti resta che venire a trovarci a padova o dare una mano con l'organizzazione se vuoi. Per maggiori info va su www.gechi.it o contattami in pvt.

----------

## cyrano

Non so' se è tardi ... ma ci provo uguale  :Wink: 

Ciao, mi chiamo Luca e partecipo al webbit fin dalla prima edizione, lo scorso anno ho tenuto un seminario su "Zope, sviluppo applicazioni di base", per quest'anno sarei interessato a parteciparvi con il vostro gruppo (data di Padova).

In quanto al tema, visto il preavviso, non ho problema, se il gruppo ha qualche argomento che vuole approfondire, c'è tempo per studiarlo e prepararlo, altrimenti ne formulo uno che possa interessare ... tra sviluppo/networking.

Ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cyrano wrote:*   

> In quanto al tema, visto il preavviso, non ho problema, se il gruppo ha qualche argomento che vuole approfondire, c'è tempo per studiarlo e prepararlo, altrimenti ne formulo uno che possa interessare ... tra sviluppo/networking.

 

Come gia' detto ad altri le iscrizioni per i relatori sono chiuse. Pero' andrebbe bene per la prossima manifestazione. 

PS: benvenuto

----------

